# Using Drought-Damaged Corn as Livestock Feed



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a link to a University of Illinois article on using drought damaged corn to feed your livestock.

http://bulletin.ipm.illinois.edu/print.php?id=1675


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Another great post, this one will especially helpful.


----------

